# prioms howler mouth call



## jallen (Nov 30, 2011)

anybody tried one


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I dont believe i have


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't been fond of Primos calls in the past, although I think they just updated their line.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have almost all the prioms randy anderson mouth calls. I have all the howler as well as the diphram mouth call. It goes in your mouth like a turkey call. I have had great success with them. I have howled in several yotes in the past as well as 2 yotes in the last 2 set. I put a post about it in the coyote hunting section. But all in all I have them and have great luck with. Hope this helps.


----------

